# digikam ( / & gtkam) und kodak dx4530 - GELOEST

## pieter_parker

hallo

ich habe eine digital kamera von kodak mit der bezeichnung "easy share dx4530" .. easy ist aber nicht diese kamera zum laufen zubekommen im linux

ich wuerde gerne die bilder die auf der kamera sind auf die festplatte kopieren

normalerweise kenne ich das so: kamera dran, als lw mounten und runter kopieren.. aber irgendwie scheint das bei der kamera nicht so moeglich zusein, sie funktioniert nicht als wechseldatentraeger... daher habe ich versucht mit dem programm digikam die bilder runterzubekommen

aber in dem programm wird die kamera nicht erkannt, ich habe sie von hand eingerichtet .. aber digikam findet sie dann nicht, auch automatisch erkennen laesst sie sich nicht ueber digikam

die kamera ist richtig angeschlossen und auch eingeschaltet

beim einschalten kam im syslog diese meldung

```

May 27 18:47:00 erster usb 1-3.1.6: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

May 27 18:47:01 erster usb 1-3.1.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

hat jemmand eine idee wie ich die bilder von der kamera runter bekomme?

(im windows funktioniert es mit dem runterkopieren, ich will aber kein windows mehr benutzen (muessen)..)

beim lsusb erscheint sie auch:

```

Bus 001 Device 013: ID 040a:0576 Kodak Co. DX4530

```

Last edited by pieter_parker on Tue May 29, 2007 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe zwei Kameras. Bei beiden kann ich wählen, ob der Computer die Kamera als Laufwerk, oder als Bildbearbeitungsgerät erkennen soll. Sieh mal nach, ob deine zum Laufwerk umzuschalten funktioniert.

----------

## pieter_parker

oke .. dann musst du mir aber sagen wo ich nachsehen soll

----------

## pieter_parker

wo soll es die option geben?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich die bilder von der kamera auf die festplatte kopiere??

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Im Optionsmenü deiner Kamera natürlich. Wo das ist, kann ich dir natürlich nicht beantworten.

----------

## tgurr

http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php sagt deine Kamera wird unterstützt. Dazu sollte dein Benutzer in der plugdev Gruppe sein.

Ein 

```
/usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-camera-list human-readable | grep DX4530
```

sollte dir deine Kamera eigentlich auch listen. Mounten wird wohl nicht möglich sein, da die Kamera wohl nur über PTP angesteuert werden kann. Falls dein Benutzer schon in der plugdev-Gruppe ist pack ihn testweise auch mal noch in die usb-Gruppe.Last edited by tgurr on Tue May 29, 2007 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die hilfe und infos

als root und oder wenn ich meinen user in die gruppe plug-dev hinzufuege .. funktioniert es, ich nutze gtkam, gefaellt mir besser als digikam

----------

